# FE EXAM TUTORING



## cengiz (Jan 29, 2010)

I am an experienced tutor and looking for people.

I was a tutor/TA in CSU and tutored people in the following:

Math All level (geometry,algebra,trigonometry,calculus etc), Chemistry ,Physics , GMAT/GRE/ACT/SAT/FE Prep etc...

Also I can tutor beginning Engineering classes such as Dynamics,Statics,Strength of materials,Engineering Economics etc..

Autocad,solidworks.sap2000,ansys.

If you have any questions, please feel free contact me at 440 591 7681 or [email protected]

CHICAGO AREA


----------

